# How are you making your wine labels?



## foursons (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello Wine people!

I always try to make things very personal.
Some may think labels dont mean anything but I think label is the cherry on top.

Ive had some success on occasions (especially with simple design) but when I try to make ones with colored background .... It becomes very difficult.

What I use is a normal laserjet (color) with avery labels.

Let me know whats your methods are~!

Thanks in advance.

PS I will post some of my labels


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 3, 2014)

On the rare occasion that I do a traditional label, I ship a word document off electronically to my local staples store. Generally 6-8 labels/sheet. I request that they are printed on, somewhere around, 33# paper. It has a bit of gloss and is stiff enough not to bubble when I use the gluestick on the back of the label. Otherwise it's a 1/2" x 1.75" return address label on the bottle neck.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 3, 2014)

I will go to the LHBS and they will make up my labels or I just use a paint pen - as it is so much easier to remove.


----------



## garymc (Nov 4, 2014)

I made a label from a picture my next door neighbors posted on Facebook of themselves on the ski slope in Vail. I labelled it "Red Muscadine Wine - dry as the air in the Colorado Rockies." 
I made another one with a picture my friends posted of themselves in front of a glacier on an Alaska cruise. 
Another thing to use is a wedding picture on a bottle given as an anniversary present. 
The trouble with giving someone a bottle like this is that they won't open it and drink it, so you have to give them another bottle with just a sticker with handwriting saying what it is so they'll have something to drink. 
Oh, I used a picture of Santa in his sleigh against the night sky with the name of the recipient for Christmas presents. 
Another thing I've done is to not even remove the previous label from the original winery and just scratch the name out and write in a blank area what the wine is. And the last thing is to just write a couple of letters on the cork to identify the wine. So I've run the gamut.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 4, 2014)

Publisher and staples. It's cheaper (and better looking) to have them print them since I use a lot of color on mine.


----------



## jumby (Nov 4, 2014)

I buy mine on Zazzle. 

http://www.zazzle.com/wine+labels


----------



## Elmer (Nov 4, 2014)

I used to use Microsoft word and make some snazzy label, that I converted to a PDF.
From there I would go my local office supply store and have them run me off some color labels.

However I am finding I only need labels if I give them to people, as I was not drinking my wine bottles that had the snazzy labels on them.

Now I just use a pen and write on the top of the cork to identify what is in the bottle (lots of abbreviations and year)


----------



## foursons (Nov 4, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Publisher and staples. It's cheaper (and better looking) to have them print them since I use a lot of color on mine.



Im guessing its different prices for various sizes/quantity and colour. How much would it cost for 30 labels (rough estimate)??

Thanks


----------



## foursons (Nov 4, 2014)

jumby said:


> I buy mine on Zazzle.
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/wine+labels



WOw.... This is a great website.

How did you find the quality of the labels?
anything problems?
Do you remember the price for shipping?
How long was the shipping time?

Haha feel like i bombarded you with questions 
THanks!


----------



## foursons (Nov 4, 2014)

I did some for friends and for my elementary school reunion


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2014)

jumby said:


> I buy mine on Zazzle.
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/wine+labels



When I make a great batch, I am going with this. Cheaper than driving to Office Max, easier. I need to learn how to add my identifying customizations.

I have been using avery labels, word and paint but I really have to be lucky to get it right. My bottles stay in my winery which is way humid (dirt floor) so they wrinkle real bad.

I suppose those from zazzle will also but I can live with it.


----------



## jumby (Nov 4, 2014)

foursons said:


> WOw.... This is a great website.
> 
> How did you find the quality of the labels?
> anything problems?
> ...



The labels they sell are very high quality self stick labels. The minimum order per label design is 5 sheets of 8 labels per sheet(40 total). The cost including shipping averages $20-22 for 40 labels. They usually ship the next business day and arrive at more door within a week of ordering. Google Zazzle coupons and you can always a find a 10-15% off promo code. Hope this answered all your question. Here's a few pics of my latest offerings using their labels.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll also most often personalize my labels for bottles that are being gifted. I use Avery online and print to regular inkjet paper. Labels get fixed with clear spray acrylic and glued onto the bottle with Elmer's Extra-strength Stick Glue. 

Examples...


----------



## winojoe (Nov 4, 2014)

Zazzle looks pretty cool!

I only put nice labels on wine being given away. Otherwise, I use a small mail return address label.

For the nice labels:
I make my labels on an Epson R380 Printer with a Media Street (http://www.ink2image.com/) Ink Flow System. The "up front" cost is high (about $200) but saves money on ink in the long run. I use this printer a lot, so it works out well for me.

I buy the label material from http://www.onlinelabels.com 
and get the "inkjet glossy" type. This requires using the "photo paper glossy" option for the printer. There are 100 sheets for $50 which works out to 50 cents per sheet. The cost per label depends on the actual size of the label. For the 2"x4" labels, there are 10 on a sheet ...5 cents a label.

My favorite program for label design is Microsoft Visio. The only reason I use this particular program is because of my comfort level. Been using Visio since before Microsoft bought the company. Hence, I can whip up a label pretty darn quick with it.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 4, 2014)

foursons said:


> Im guessing its different prices for various sizes/quantity and colour. How much would it cost for 30 labels (rough estimate)??
> 
> Thanks




Cost me .49 a sheet (6 labels)


----------



## foursons (Nov 4, 2014)

dralarms

WOW...

I cant believe the price....

Can I see some of the labels you did with them?

Thanks


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2014)

"The cost including shipping averages $20-22 for 40 labels"

Uh, no. I won't be adding a buck or so a bottle to the cost. Back to avery, paint and Office Max or whoever.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2014)

"My favorite program for label design is Microsoft Visio. The only reason I use this particular program is because of my comfort level."

I checked into that after you mentioned it. Seems to cost about $600. Lets see. I am comfortable with a label costing 20 cents or less. If I buy visio, and the paper to go with it, I may have 750 bucks in it. 

Now, I only need to make 3,750 bottles of give away wine to meet my max budget. Let me think here. That would be about 125 6 gallon kits. I only won't to give away high end stuff. AT a $165 a kit, It would only cost me about $20,625 for the wine. 

Hell man, I am gonna jump on that one for sure!


----------



## heatherd (Nov 4, 2014)

I have been using stoney creek wine press for labels. They are very high quality and professional looking. That is the label on my silver award winning Primitivo. 
Heather


. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 4, 2014)

I use Microsoft Word to print them out of after I have created a custom label in picmonkey. Print them off at work and wahlah, custom labels. Affix them with spray on cement.


----------



## geek (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice labels guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## winojoe (Nov 5, 2014)

olusteebus,

Sorry, I should have qualified that statement a bit more. Been using the same program for 20 years now. It was much, much cheaper before Microsoft bought them out. Think the original price was around 40 or 50 dollars. None the less, there are a lot of great programs out there to do the same job, at a cheaper price.


----------

